# Silvia not pumping water through group head



## RossM

Hot pressurised water does not flow through the coffee basket of my machine to produce a shot of coffee. The steam wand and hot water dispensing functions work well and the pump seems to be ok. Any suggestions as to what the problem may be?


----------



## 28267

@RossM Sounds like a blockage/debris in either the three way valve or the feed from there to the group.

Have you descaled the machine recently? Sometimes a piece of scale can break off and block things.

When you try to pull a shot does the pump sound laboured like it is pushing against something? And when you stop do you get the pressure release into the drip tray from the three way valve?

If you don't get the release of water then a blocked three way valve is likely. It is possible to dismantle the valve and check it is clear/clean it.

If you do get the release of water the blockage is likely to be in the feed from the valve to the group, if you remove the screen you can check for issues at the head end and similarly if you dismantle the three way valve you can check from the other end.

The old thread on here and Great Infusions blog below might help.

Flow issue thread

Three way removal


----------



## Doram

RossM said:


> Hot pressurised water does not flow through the coffee basket of my machine to produce a shot of coffee. The steam wand and hot water dispensing functions work well and the pump seems to be ok. Any suggestions as to what the problem may be?


 Could also be the solenoid valve coil. I had an issue that sounds identical to yours, and an easy replacement of the coil fixed it. If the pump is working but no water comes out, it can be that the coil fails to open the valve.

The link in @AdG's message above (Three way removal) will show you how to get to there, and then you can buy a coil and replace it. It is very easy to do.

This is the coil I used (for a V1 Silvia): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Parker-ZB09-9W-220v-230v-Solenoid-Valve-Coil-Espresso-Coffee-machine/272204664885, but you should check yours and get the correct matching part (the model should be written on the coil). Good luck with it!


----------



## 28267

@Doram - yep forgot that possibility.

If the coil has failed then it should leave the three way valve set to the vent, so if when switched the pump doesn't sound laboured and water is running into the drip tray then the coil is the likely issue.

Often you can hear issues with the solenoid or the total lack of it activating.

For @RossM the good news is Silvia is fairly easy to diagnose, dismantle and get spares for. Hardest bit is normally undoing the screws/bolts!


----------



## Paul Steffens

I am experiencing same or similar problem as topic opener. Steam wand / hot water functions work, and pump seems ok but no water coming through grouphead when brewing (not a single drop through grouphead, steamwand or otherwise running into drip tray). The pump does not sound laboured when in brewing function. Same noise as normal and/or in other functions. I have tried descaling machine and cleaning solenoid valve (multiple times) but to no avail and the parts look really clean now. This suggests that the valve is not the problem.

I am thinking of replacing the current coil by buying a new coil. Are there further checks I should do before replacing the coil? How do I know that the coil is the problem when switching to steam and hot water functions goes well? Any other suggestions for what I could try? Thanks!


----------



## 28267

@Paul Steffens No water out of the group or into the drip tray when on brew sounds like you have a blockage somewhere in that water path, rather than the coil not working.

Have you dismantled the three way valve to clean it? There are a few guides online for that. It is also possible something is blocked before the valve coming from the boiler, with the three way valve off you might be able to check that with care.

If the solenoid coil wasn't working then you should get the water straight into the trip tray for the three way so it doesn't sound like that.


----------



## newdent

I'm new to this machine but isn't there a path back into the cold water tank for over-pressure too, when is this OPV activated? Interesting that the pump doesn't sound laboured. If you've got a multi-meter you could test the voltage on the coil. Might be vaguely sketch though. You certainly wouldn't want water to start coming out of the grouphead with you hands there with a multi-meter!


----------



## Doram

Paul Steffens said:


> I am experiencing same or similar problem as topic opener. Steam wand / hot water functions work, and pump seems ok but no water coming through grouphead when brewing (not a single drop through grouphead, steamwand or otherwise running into drip tray). The pump does not sound laboured when in brewing function. Same noise as normal and/or in other functions. I have tried descaling machine and cleaning solenoid valve (multiple times) but to no avail and the parts look really clean now. This suggests that the valve is not the problem.
> 
> I am thinking of replacing the current coil by buying a new coil. Are there further checks I should do before replacing the coil? How do I know that the coil is the problem when switching to steam and hot water functions goes well? Any other suggestions for what I could try? Thanks!


 I had what seems to be exactly the same as what you describe, and my issue was solved by replacing the coil. If everything else is working, and you hear the pump running but water isn't coming out, then it can be because the coil is failing to open the valve. Replacing the coil is very easy and the part available and not super expensive. If you worry that it might be something else, you can get it from a reputable place and return it if it doesn't solve the problem. But if I had to gamble, I would say you have a good chance it is the coil.


----------



## 28267

@Paul Steffens I was having a brain fade on the positions of the three way valve. Activated the path is boiler to group. Off position is group to drip tray to release pressure (path from boiler closed).

So as @Doram says it could be the coil having failed, the only strange thing is I would expect the pump to sound laboured in that case.


----------



## Doram

AdG said:


> So as @Doram says it could be the coil having failed, the only strange thing is I would expect the pump to sound laboured in that case.


 As far as I can remember, the pump just worked normally, the solenoid didn't open, so the water just cycled back from the OPV to the tank.

@Paul Steffens - have a look at the OPV discharge tube in the tank while the pump is running. If it's pumping water normally back to the tank, your solenoid isn't opening. If you cleaned it and it's still not letting water to the group - very likely you need a new coil.


----------



## Paul Steffens

Great input and suggestions. Much appreciated.

I cleaned the valve another time. This leaves me as sure as I can be that blockage of the valve is not the problem. I followed @Doram's suggestion to look at flow from discharge tube in tank when brewing. As Doram predicted, the water cycles back through this tube into the tank. All the while, pump makes normal sound.

Replacing coil will be my next step. Just ordered a new coil. Will keep you posted on how I get on.


----------



## Pikelander

I'm having similar issue with my Silvia. Water became very slow through group head and now has completely stopped. Tried descaling and have cleaned solenoid. Worked briefly after that but now nothing through group head. Motor now sounds laboured a second after turning it on. Steam and hot water still working. Interestingly if I leave hot water knob open and hit brew switch, I do get water through the steam pipe. Am I looking at a faulty solenoid?


----------



## Paul Steffens

Received the coil I ordered, replaced the old coil, and my Silvia works perfectly again brewing delicious coffee. So it solved my problem. Hurrah!

To note, and different to @Pikelander, water had stopped completely and overnight coming through the grouphead of my Silvia. It did not get progressively worse.


----------



## Doram

Paul Steffens said:


> Received the coil I ordered, replaced the old coil, and my Silvia works perfectly again brewing delicious coffee. So it solved my problem. Hurrah!


 Great, well done!



Pikelander said:


> Worked briefly after that but now nothing through group head. Motor now sounds laboured a second after turning it on. Steam and hot water still working. Interestingly if I leave hot water knob open and hit brew switch, I do get water through the steam pipe. Am I looking at a faulty solenoid?


 To check if your solenoid is faulty - turn on the brew button. If the pump is running as normal but no water comes from the group and water is pumped back to the tank from the OPV discharge tube - then yes, it is likely that your solenoid valve isn't opening.


----------



## Pikelander

Doram said:


> To check if your solenoid is faulty - turn on the brew button. If the pump is running as normal but no water comes from the group and water is pumped back to the tank from the OPV discharge tube - then yes, it is likely that your solenoid valve isn't opening.


 Thanks for replying. So tried this tonight. When I hit the coffee switch water is coming out from OPV tube but also had a small dribble through group head. Still likely to be solenoid?


----------



## Doram

Pikelander said:


> Thanks for replying. So tried this tonight. When I hit the coffee switch water is coming out from OPV tube but also had a small dribble through group head. Still likely to be solenoid?


 On mine I didn't get any water from the group at all, so can't tell you for sure. However, common sense is that the solenoid is only letting a small amount through, the rest goes to the OPV. So perhaps the solenoid opens partially or is partly blocked? Maybe you can try to clean and unblock it? It can be the valve itself, or the coil, or both.


----------



## Pikelander

Thank you. I have cleaned it but seemed in pretty good condition anyway.


----------



## Daniel R

Hi,

Just to clarify how the 3-way valve works.

Powered:










Off:










Image credit: Barista Hustle

So. release into the drip tray is only from the puck, never driven by the pump.

Daniel


----------



## Yuji

So I'm also having the same problem as OP. I got this supposedly new on eBay. No evidence that it has been used. Steam and hot water works but when looking to brew, the hose doesn't seem to pump water in. Would this also be an issue with the solenoid valve? It's clean and the coil seems to be fine (but can't be certain). I did also end up adding PID to it without testing it out first so I should've done that in hindsight.


----------

